# Auto Mob Hot Rods



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thought I would share some Hot Rods!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killer builds bro,welcome I like building in this style too


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You need just to put your builds in here. Cuz there's already a thread for those here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/307985-rat-rods.html


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Got more pics of that 53?


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

I do have some of the 53 crown vic, may take me a few tries at uploading the photo's, but thanx for asking OFDatTX. It's also under construction. I chopped the roof, then decided to open the doors and trunk.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the compliment, cemetaryangel81 it's great to share our hobby in this forum, I mean we do spend a lot of hour's alone building right?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool builds! welcome to LIL!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx! dig. here's a 29 I'm finishing.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

im loving the bucket made out of a pickup man that looks killer i just got done with one of those 29 kits and man they are freakin awsome as far as detail goes as soon as i can ill post pics of it


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice builds bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool model A,bro!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 522245
> View attachment 522246
> Thanx! dig. here's a 29 I'm finishing.


I'm liking the black one, nice builds bro!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice builds bro!:thumbsup:
welcome to layitlow


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx!,bro's!, here's a couple of low rider builds.... 1970 Monte, and 1962 Belair. The 62 needs finishing, I'd like to put some bellflowers on it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that 62. I like the wheel/tire combo you did with it.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx halfass, the tires are resin made by Jessie of "scale models", Escondido Calif. His store is no longer there, but back in the mid 90's, his model store was the best in town! The wheels are from the 1932 ford 3 window coupe. My attempt at supremes!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

OFDat. you asked about the 53', here's what it looked like a short time ago, need to finish the door jam's from opening the doors. It's currently black and purple... not for long!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 522705
> View attachment 522708
> Thanx!,bro's!, here's a couple of low rider builds.... 1970 Monte, and 1962 Belair. The 62 needs finishing, I'd like to put some bellflowers on it.


clean 62!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 522716
> OFDat. you asked about the 53', here's what it looked like a short time ago, need to finish the door jam's from opening the doors. It's currently black and purple... not for long!


I like this one too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 522705
> View attachment 522708
> Thanx!,bro's!, here's a couple of low rider builds.... 1970 Monte, and 1962 Belair. The 62 needs finishing, I'd like to put some
> bellflowers on it.


That would look perfect on the 62,Bellflowers are easy to make too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Auto Mob said:


> Thanx halfass, the tires are resin made by Jessie of "scale models", Escondido Calif. His store is no longer there, but back in the mid 90's, his model store was the best in town! The wheels are from the 1932 ford 3 window coupe. My attempt at supremes!
> View attachment 522714


That build is sweet,bro!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*1937 Ford mock up.*



















chopped the roof, tryng to reshape the rear window, want to run it without the hood, suspension done to my liking.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

damn man that looks good like that. You just made that kit look much better.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 525817
> View attachment 525818
> View attachment 525817
> chopped the roof, tryng to reshape the rear window, want to run it without the hood, suspension done to my liking.


thats gangster!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool 37,that's how they should look!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Sick works


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx dudes!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sum sikk work up in here keep it up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the comment's bro's!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Kool builds Mike.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Eric.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice builds up in here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man them hot rods are clean, i likes.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx chevyguy, I need to finish the 3 window coupe, I've got a few idea's I'd like to apply to it.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

A few new pix, 58 & 63.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Clean stockers bro,makes me want to do a stock Impala!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx C-Angel, I'd like to post better quality photo's, 3 of em' are a bit hazy.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Halfass, I checked out your website, very kool stuff, I really dig the garage you built, Ive been wanting to do something like that. Were do I find the gas pump's?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

There all on line. Just look under google for 1/25th scale dio stuff. You'll find it.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Found what I needed, and more! Thanx again.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Striped the paint off this 53, it sat about 48 hr's in brake fluid, the rest I will sand. I scratch built the 51 Chevy side molding, the dagmars are 58 caddy el doe's, and the rear bumper is kit bashed. There was just to much paint on this kit. Door lines, trunk lines were gone! I dig my chop job, felt she needed another chance.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I love that one just the way it is now. Thats the shit homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks badass!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That would look perfect on the 62,Bellflowers are easy to make too





Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 525817
> View attachment 525818
> View attachment 525817
> chopped the roof, tryng to reshape the rear window, want to run it without the hood, suspension done to my liking.


 Nice builds homie :h5:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey thanx bro's, I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, old paint, thing of the past!..... Get back to the start now! My body work withstood the dip & sanding. Still need to scribe the door & trunk lines, but now I can sse em'. Side molding needs more dip.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh yeah, here's my side molding!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Mike , nice builds. Give me a call sometime , before 9 p.m.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice work bro.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Sick '53 man love the chop on it


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

worked on the interior tub today, sanded down the top of the rear seat back, scribed the door panels off, to make way for my own, scribed the rear seat to create tuck n roll insert.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Its all lookin good sofar.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice looking


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx C-Angel, Hk, appreciate it. Ready to shoot some primer on the body, and scratch build the tuck n roll, Rock n Roll!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Worked on this 53 Crown Vic last night, trying to scratch build 57 Packard tail light housing's, the roof I chopped, have some filler work to do, and maybe more redesigning as well.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good man.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*53's*

Thanx Halfass, here's a few more pic's of the crown vic, and 53 chevy.I finally shot some primer on the chevy, still lot's to do


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killer work bro


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx C-Angel, I'am a newbie dad, and my time is limited, but we will have another model kar builder on the set for sure!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I like what youz doing in here.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Auto Mob said:


> Thanx Halfass, here's a few more pic's of the crown vic, and 53 chevy.I finally shot some primer on the chevy, still lot's to do
> View attachment 564775
> View attachment 564776
> View attachment 564778
> View attachment 564777



ride are looking baddddddddddddddd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx bro's, HK!, D2S, you kat's keep me up!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Auto Mob said:


> Thanx Halfass, here's a few more pic's of the crown vic, and 53 chevy.I finally shot some primer on the chevy, still lot's to do
> View attachment 564775
> View attachment 564776
> View attachment 564778
> View attachment 564777


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Oldskool!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

A couple of 64's I've been finishing up! Whatch think?


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*40 Ford Deliveries*



















40 Ford deliveries.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

These are nice..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is BadAss. Did you do the chop on it.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Halfass for the comments, I did do the chop.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well that came out great. Good job man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 567524
> View attachment 567527
> View attachment 567528
> 40 Ford deliveries.


I like your style:nicoderm:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx C-Angel, appreciate it!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*Just some more old pic's*



















Dig it!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I likes this one.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

thanx coast2coast!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 567487
> View attachment 567488
> A couple of 64's I've been finishing up! Whatch think?


Nice like the og one I been wanting to do a stock one


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx 408, appreciate it!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*53 Chevy, a bit of progress*













Shot the roof, and foiled the side moldings, still need the let the paint sit a few days, then I'll foil the belt line,wing windows, and front windshield. Also need to make mounts for the dagmar's would like to do that tonight.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Look's good Tonioseven!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

mounted the dagmars, grill cavity will remain open, wanted a daily driver work in progress look!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Dig it!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*55 Chevy, in the works.*







Pull this thing outta' the box today,decided to get to work, need to paint the interior,dark & light blues. More pic's to come.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 569848
> Dig it!


This is kool homie.



Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 572291
> Pull this thing outta' the box today,decided to get to work, need to paint the interior,dark & light blues. More pic's to come.


Kool


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Halfass!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*Nothing new, just some old pic's,my 62 Bel air from 95 issue of LRB*













From back in 95, 62 Bel Air.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 569831
> View attachment 569832
> View attachment 569833
> mounted the dagmars, grill cavity will remain open, wanted a daily driver work in progress look!


And it looks tough and mean like that!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I didnt know that was your 62. Nice job on getting in the mag man.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn I missed this one..very nice work man. Clean builds.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

thanx for the comment's, cemetary, halfass, slammdsonoma., appreciate it!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 572291
> Pull this thing outta' the box today,decided to get to work, need to paint the interior,dark & light blues. More pic's to come.


I like this!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx C-Angel, I'll post some more pic's of it tomorrow, making progress!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*64 Impala redone:*

Decided to turn this stocker into a Low Rider! Rolling 560's & stock hubcap's.:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Halfass, here's some pic's of the 56' ford I was telling you about. As it turns out some of the engine parts are missing. F%*K!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ahh.. love the colors on this one


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet looking sled


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude the 56 is kool man.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*55 chevy, in the works.*



















Well 55 is gettin' abit closer,mostly done except for interior paint, which I just bought.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*53 CHEVY UPDATE.*

Foiled the rest of the body, waiting on some nicer weather to spray the interior,so now this kit & the 55 need interior paint.,come on!!, sunny day tomorrow.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Auto Mob said:


> Foiled the rest of the body, waiting on some nicer weather to spray the interior,so now this kit & the 55 need interior paint.,come on!!, sunny day tomorrow.
> View attachment 578849
> View attachment 578850


Nice man.


Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 578824
> View attachment 578825
> View attachment 578826
> Well 55 is gettin' abit closer,mostly done except for interior paint, which I just bought.:thumbsup:


 this is str8 kool.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*41' Plymouth Prodject*













Started this 41' Plymouth, chopped the roof, wanted to add 41 ford front body clip, that didn't work out so well. So I think maybe I will leave off the fenders & hood. F-IT!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like this.^^^^


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Halfass, Oldskool, appreciate it!! HAPPY HOLIDAZE!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Clean Builds :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Dre .


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*1941 Plymouth Prodject*



















It's gettin' there!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*Some old pix*































 Merry Christmas Homies!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 584951
> View attachment 584952
> View attachment 584953
> It's gettin' there!


I like the chop Mike.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Auto Mob said:


> Foiled the rest of the body, waiting on some nicer weather to spray the interior,so now this kit & the 55 need interior paint.,come on!!, sunny day tomorrow.
> View attachment 578849
> View attachment 578850


Sweet


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool ass builds bro.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:Thanx Eric, 408, & Slammd. Appreciate it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx C-Angel!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*49 Merc*







49 Mercury Prodject, Chopped the top, frenched the headlights. Not sure if I want to paint it or leave it flat black .


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Could go either way


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*Mock Up Photos*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

I know Cemetary, I think a nice paint job on a sled is nice indeed!, but I also like the satin finish. Maybe just not satin black.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Coast, appreciate it!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...487d1360132884-auto-mob-hot-rods-cimg1215.jpgThis is lookin great man. Love your work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's killer,bro


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Builds looking good Mike.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the props Halfass, Truscale, appreciate it man!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn Auto Mob I went to sleep on your thread fam you got some nice ass builds homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Dre1, thanx for the comments, as for you falling asleep on this thread, that makes two of us!!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*1936 Ford Hot Rod.*



















Well here's a 36 ford that is gettin' some "light of day". Still needs a lot of work!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice 36.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

definatly feelin this 36. has a great old school "true to the era" feel. nice build


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*36 Ford*

Thanx 1/2 , Customcoupe , I appreciate it! Started doing some detail painting of the chassis. Once all the detail is done, would like to give it a weathered look.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*1950 Ford*

Felt like cutting plastic tonight, started a chop job on this 1950 Ford pu. Started by removing drip rail.
























Made my pillar cuts, now onto splitting the roof in four, to put it back together all lined up.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Some sweet work in here man, in a word, ......INSPIRATIONAL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Deecee, appreciate it!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats 50 cab is lookin real sick. Nice!!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx 1/2, I enjoy cutting up kit's more than any aspect of building.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*50 Ford*













Well the roof is back on and roughed in!! Next do some small detail filler, and put the drip rails back on.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lookin good Auto Mob :drama:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Dre1, appreciate it! This it mocked up for the moment, don't think it will sit laid out, I want more of a tail dragger look.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Lookin good Auto Mob :drama:


X2 bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

badass work up in here!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

pina- jojo, thanx bro's, coming from you guys, the comments mean a lot!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very kool so far


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx bro's!!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*Quick Note:*

Quick Note: Hey what's up LIL? Just wanted to make quick mention that if checking out Auto Mob "stuff for sale" in Model Car Classifieds, please skip to page 3. Starting on page 3 I have, & will be posting more model kits. Due to health issues and now a major hospital bill, I will be down sizing my kit stash drastically. Of course if interested hit me up PM, and if you have any kit request LMK. Thanx for checking this out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*53' Bel Air, eBay purchase, before pictures.*


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*Ok, last 3 pix are out of order, but I think you'll get the idea.*

]


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sick chop bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx bigbogg for the comment, appreciate that. This is what I've got at the moment,more pix to come.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Not much else done, was painting engine parts tonight, went ahead and painted grill cavity. I like the stock chevy grill, but may use Desoto from 49 Ford Kit. Uncertain!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*@ Southpier, here's the 39' Chevy photo's you asked about.*


----------



## southpier (Sep 22, 2014)

like it lots; thanks


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*1955 Chevy Project*













Found this 55 sitting in a box, forgotten 'bout, decided I wanted to chop the roof. It was more or less a donor kit that has been receiving some kit bash parts. Chassis and motor will be '53 Chevy, tail lights lens' are '59 Chevy,cut down, front bumper I think is 55 nomad, not exactly sure. Sanded off molding on rear quarter panels, skirts are REVELL '49 Merc. It'll probably find it's way back into the box!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That 55 looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx 1/2 Ass, BigDogg, for the comments.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*'49 Merc project.*


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Started Frenching the head lights, I think it works a lot better with the custom grill I made. Decided to run the stock Merc steelies instead of chrome hubcaps.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*49 Mercury Project.*













Headlights done, still some body work that needs to happen!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*'62 Bel Air WIP*



















'62 I've been wanting to finish, currently working on finishing chassis, and interior. Will keep posting up dates! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*'62 Chevy update*

























Interior's just about finished, shot some paint on the body, the roof will be dark purple metal flake and the dash as well. The '49 Merc, and '55 Chevy projects are on hold for a moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good brotha.......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> Lookin good brotha.......


X2!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx bro's for the comp's. I'm hoping to finish painting this weekend. Mean while this kit got some attention tonight. Chopped roof, reworked rear window, used a '39 Chevy. The front bumper/ pan are '53 Ford, reworking rear quarters and tail lights.
























This is what the kit looked like when I got it off ebay.












I especially like the cow catcher!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Well finally finished roughing in the rear quarter panels extended them a little , and kit bashed this rear bumper. Still figuring out what I'll do for the front end. Thanx for checking it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Auto Mob said:


> View attachment 1570850
> View attachment 1570858
> Well finally finished roughing in the rear quarter panels extended them a little , and kit bashed this rear bumper. Still figuring out what I'll do for the front end. Thanx for checking it out!:thumbsup:


lookin good bro!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx Oldskool, appreciate that:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

*'62 Bel Air update*













Got a little more done tonight on the '62, will keep posting the progress. Thanx for checkin' it out! :biggrin:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice stuff as usual


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx C Angel


----------

